# Elk Poaching in ND



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Authorities investigating elk poaching in Theodore Roosevelt National Park

The Associated Press - Tuesday, August 30, 2005

MEDORA, N.D.

Authorities are investigating the poaching of two elk in Theodore Roosevelt National Park.

The killings came during an early season hunt, primarily for once-in-a-lifetime elk license lottery winners, officials said.

Park spokesman Bruce Kaye said a North Dakota man has been cited for three game violations by the State Game and Fish Department.

Kaye said the man's identity is not being released because the investigation is continuing.

He said the man had a license tag and another tag belonging to a second hunter who apparently was not involved in the killing.

The elk were killed in the northeast corner of the park, said Game and Fish Department enforcement chief Bob Timian. Hunting in a national park is a serious crime, Kaye said.

The park's elk population is at an all-time high, and the park service is doing a three-year environmental assessment to find the best way to reduce the herd.

I wish guys would use their heads when they are out. Get a once in a lifetime chance and do something stupid like this :lame:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> The park's elk population is at an all-time high, and the park service is doing a three-year environmental assessment to find the best way to reduce the herd.


Evidently poaching is not the answer. :lost:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Anybody ever hear anymore about this?? I am curious as to see what happens!!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Posted on Thu, Sep. 15, 2005

Dickinson man faces elk-poaching charges

A Dickinson, N.D., man faces state and federal charges for shooting two elk inside the Theodore Roosevelt National Park near Medora, N.D.

Charges against Michael Renner, 46, have been filed in Billings County District Court, and federal charges will likely be filed in federal court in Bismarck next week.

Renner shot the six-by-six bull and cow elk Aug. 26 during a special season for hunters who are drawn for a once-in-a-lifetime elk tag.

The incident occurred inside the northeast boundary of the park.

District court charges against Renner are for exceeding the big game limit, using another person's license and two counts of failing to properly tag big game. An initial appearance is scheduled for Sept. 22.

All are misdemeanor charges.

Billings County State's Attorney Jay Brovold said Renner apparently used his wife, Collette's, tag on the second animal.

He said Renner called the district Game and Fish Department warden requesting assistance to recover an elk he'd killed outside the park that had run into the park.

A park ranger who responded to the call found evidence that the animals were shot inside the park, and an interview with Renner's wife disclosed that she was not involved in the killings, Brovold said.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm sure he is a really nice guy and everyone in the community likes him and he has access to all kinds of land around his home town but.... Sorry, I couldn't resisit!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Also reminds me of deer season when the husband get a tag for their spouses to get another buck tag so they can shoot another deer. None of this is a surprise! And you wonder why Wardens ask a lot of questions when they check our liscense?


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Another dumb azz with a gun. I would really like to know how people get drawn along with family members in this "once in a lifetime drawing?" If I remember right these apps are seperate? There have been times when a single indvidual will get drawn for all 3 species. How are these drawings cunducted do they just grab all of thursdays mail and say here are the winners and throw away the rest?

Most likley not, but I truly have hard time believing that it compter drawn with the amount of multiples that are issued

Guys like this can really take the cake many people anticipate getting lucky every year for this drawing then have some sorry piece of s..t like this just go out and do what ever he damn well pleases..hell might as well shoot acouple of bald eagles and drive over a some fences ... Good Bust hang him by his sack


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I sure hope they dont ***** foot around with him and slap his wrists!!!
He desereved to get caught and I am glad he did. You are right Niles, its guys like this that ruin it for you, me, and the rest of us!!!!


----------



## jddubord (Apr 1, 2004)

The maximum federal charge for killing a big game animal in a National Park is a $100,000 fine and or 1 year in jail. Who knows how much of that he will get. As for the ND "Once in a Lifetime" license lotteries, I believe that they are totally legit. The problem is the people. Fathers will sign up their kids, wife and dog just to try to get a tag. The problem is that the one that normally gets a tag is the 14 year old daughter or the wife, keeping those who really care about getting a tag out of the picture. I was drawn for a "Once in a Lifetime" elk license this year and got a nice 6x6.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Jason I saw some pics of your elk that you sent to Simonson congradulations.


----------

